# How often should a baby tegu poop?



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 18, 2020)

Well the title says it all, just wondering how often they should be having what I call a vm (vent movement)


----------



## rantology (Jun 18, 2020)

They eat a ton and should likewise poop just about every day.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 18, 2020)

With steady feeding, every day or so.


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 18, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> With steady feeding, every day or so.



Ok I have one that's pooping every other day cause for concern?... scratch that he just came over next to me and dropped a load off so that's 2 days in a row lol I'll keep observing. But what are some recommendations to get these guys going regularly if things don't seem to be going smoothly in the future? Also can the fact that he's still very new here have an impact on that? Stress, sudden dietary change, still acclimating?


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 18, 2020)

rantology said:


> They eat a ton and should likewise poop just about every day.



And as they get older and eat less often they poop less often as well correct? House about urate? I sometimes see urate with no poop at all... do they just have to pee sometimes? Is it a sign of constipation? Something worse?


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 18, 2020)

RareDragonkeeper said:


> Ok I have one that's pooping every other day cause for concern?... scratch that he just came over next to me and dropped a load off so that's 2 days in a row lol I'll keep observing. But what are some recommendations to get these guys going regularly if things don't seem to be going smoothly in the future? Also can the fact that he's still very new here have an impact on that? Stress, sudden dietary change, still acclimating?


Keep to a feeding routine.
More small pieces than few big pieces.
Fish oil.
Calcium powder.

Combined, lessens likelihood of constipation, which can be deadly, improves regularity in bowel movements, and improves overall health. 

Don't worry if occasionally you skip a meal, but feed what he'll take at a sitting each day. Usually, they wipe their mouths on ground when done.


----------



## bsshig40 (Jun 21, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Keep to a feeding routine.
> More small pieces than few big pieces.
> Fish oil.
> Calcium powder.
> ...


It made me laugh when I read wiping their mouth. You are correct. Everytime my little guy gets done eating, he wipes his mouth off. Sometimes in between bites also. 
To the Op's question, mine eats ever other day but pretty much poops and pees every day.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 21, 2020)

bsshig40 said:


> It made me laugh when I read wiping their mouth. You are correct. Everytime my little guy gets done eating, he wipes his mouth off. Sometimes in between bites also.
> To the Op's question, mine eats ever other day but pretty much poops and pees every day.


You're doing it right. Follow the poop cycle.


----------

